# Taste of Wild, Recall Not Affected My Area



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I work at a doggy daycare for the summer and the food we sell is Taste of The Wild. I currently feed Natural Balance, and I love it. The recall that TOTW had a few weeks ago wasn't in the plant that makes the food that we receive at work. I can get a pretty decent discount at work, as well as it's closer to where I live and once I go back to school, my parents may be able to get the discount as well, and it is at least $10 cheaper than Natural Bal. 

Just wondering what formula would be the best for my girl, as she does obedience and will be back in agility. I've heard good things about this food and some bad. Just wondering where to go from here. Thanks!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I wouldn't touch it. I was at the vet just the other day and a lady was leaving with a bag full of med's because of bad TOTW food. All their plants are owned and operated by the same people. If this was their first recall that would be one thing. But it's not.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

msdogs1976 said:


> I wouldn't touch it. I was at the vet just the other day and a lady was leaving with a bag full of med's because of bad TOTW food. All their plants are owned and operated by the same people. If this was their first recall that would be one thing. But it's not.


I agree with this. Just not worth it, IMO.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ugh...I was really hoping that I could maybe do this. I heard from another person that they know of some people who still feed it and even did during the recall, and have had no problems at all.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We are in Tx and not part of the recall either..and on TOTW, so also in a quandry. I need a good food I can feed all my dog (need a grain free) but that we can purchase locally in the small town we will retire to. The cities are over an hour away, so TOTW really fit our bill, but going to be on vacation in a couple of weeks and going to visit our feedstore and see if there is something else we can get there but Diamond products. With gas to high and we will be on a fixed income, just doesn't make sence to use something we have to travel far to purchase. Really unhappy with the Diamond facilities because this is not their first recall, but we are really tied in to this or Science Diet from the Vet & dont like SD either!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have not heard of any issues caused by TOTW, at least not caused by the manufacturing. Improper storage can cause issues with any food.

I fed Diamond Naturals through the recall, with no issues, and I really liked the results my dogs got. However, I did drop it as a food when a bag I bought was mixed with an obviously lower quality food, containing bright red and green kibbles, fish shaped kibble and a long thin yellow/orange kibble.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Yikes Linda, that would throw me too! Vet has said to keep them on TOTW since it is working so well, but scarey. Thought I would look to see what else Tractor Supply carries that is affordable and a decent food.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Honestly, many have continued to feed Diamond foods through their recall issues. Many dogs have also gotten sick through the Diamond recalls, even on foods that were not on the so-called recall list. 

I think it's all in what *you* are comfortable with.

For me, I'm way too close to the "worst" location to risk it any further. And I don't want my dogs to be their guinea pigs. 

But with that said, I understand having a food that works for your dogs and if it works, it works. If anyone wants to continue to use the foods, I would just watch VERY closely and at the first thought that something may be off, consider it may be the food and stop it immediately. 

Some other reasonable grain free options are Earthborn and Nutrisource. I've heard a lot of raving reviews from folks that went from TOTW to Earthborn and I hear it's similarly priced. (and never a recall). 

I know all companies can have a recall--but the thing that bothers *me* the most is how Diamond has handled this whole thing. I think it's been less than responsible and they have ultimately worried more about their bottom line than our pets health and even ours.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

We still use TOTW.
We have the manufacturers codes with us when we buy it...
our store had a stack of bags set aside and "not for sale" of a couple brands that were recalled so they were on top of it before we got there..

hey.. this is no different than when we get recalls of human products pulled from the supermarket... most times it is a precaution.
and, people will go back to using that products after all the recalled product has been replaced.. I wouldn't panic or change foods because of it.. but, to each his own..


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

It's a matter of personal comfort. For me, I'm not comfortable feeding a food from a manufacturer that can't seem to learn/improve from previous infractions nor seems to know the scope of the tainted food now. 

FWIW, Earthborn Holistic has replaced TOTW in my dogs' food rotation with wonderful results.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Deber said:


> Yikes Linda, that would throw me too! Vet has said to keep them on TOTW since it is working so well, but scarey. Thought I would look to see what else Tractor Supply carries that is affordable and a decent food.


Don't be afraid to ask your Tractor Supply store to carry/order a certain brand(s) for you as they're often very accommodating. I've found Earthborn Holistic a comparable (and actually better) substitute to TOTW, but there are others out there too. Good luck!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I work at a doggy daycare for the summer and the food we sell is Taste of The Wild. I currently feed Natural Balance, and I love it. The recall that TOTW had a few weeks ago wasn't in the plant that makes the food that we receive at work. I can get a pretty decent discount at work, as well as it's closer to where I live and once I go back to school, my parents may be able to get the discount as well, and it is at least $10 cheaper than Natural Bal.
> 
> Just wondering what formula would be the best for my girl, as she does obedience and will be back in agility. I've heard good things about this food and some bad. Just wondering where to go from here. Thanks!


FYI, Natural Balance was another of the foods involved in the recent Diamond recall.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Garfield said:


> FYI, Natural Balance was another of the foods involved in the recent Diamond recall.


Yes, I realize this but it didn't effect me or my dog at all, not up where I'm from. And I think some have to realize that it's only a VOLUNTARY recall. Yes, a recall is a recall, but it's only voluntary. 

I love Natural Balance and the results my dog has had on it. I've done so many foods in the past (those that they tell you to feed and no one ever corrects you in the first place; like Science Diet), I just feel I'm paying a little bit too much for a 28 pound bag of the Natural Balance. Or can I get it cheaper from another place, besides PetCo?

PS..regarding Earthborn, please do NOT, I repeat do NOT think that this is a "holistic" brand. Holisitic is not a term defined by AAFCO. It's just the companies looking to earn an extra buck...or ten. By the way, where is Earthborn made?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I read, some of the foods from one of the midwest plants were also involved. Personally, I'm not willing to chance it. If they are so disgustingly negligent in one plant ( the FDA report was pretty shocking) I have my doubts that the other plants would be pristine.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> From what I read, some of the foods from one of the midwest plants were also involved. Personally, I'm not willing to chance it. If they are so disgustingly negligent in one plant ( the FDA report was pretty shocking) I have my doubts that the other plants would be pristine.


Agree. It is true other corporations have recalls. But most learn from their mistakes and move on with positive results. If not, I won't buy from them either. I read one FDA report that stated Diamond used duct tape and card board to patch conveyor belts used in the manufacturing process. And that food residue was encrusted on the patches. Kind of easy to see how contamination takes place.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> Agree. It is true other corporations have recalls. But most learn from their mistakes and move on with positive results. If not, I won't buy from them either. I read one FDA report that stated Diamond used duct tape and card board to patch conveyor belts used in the manufacturing process. And that food residue was encrusted on the patches. Kind of easy to see how contamination takes place.


Goodness, where did you find this article? Can't the FDA do something about it? Or even the USDA?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I won't feed any diamond products, I don't care where it was manufactured. And that's not based on one recall. I eat at Jack in the Box.


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

We went from TOTW to Fromm and dogs are doing great on it. Since you're from Wisconsin where Fromm is made you might want to look into it.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Goodness, where did you find this article? Can't the FDA do something about it? Or even the USDA?


Don't think this is where I originally read about it but here is one link.

FDA « EHS Safety News America


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Yes, I realize this but it didn't effect me or my dog at all, not up where I'm from. And I think some have to realize that it's only a VOLUNTARY recall. Yes, a recall is a recall, but it's only voluntary.
> 
> I love Natural Balance and the results my dog has had on it. I've done so many foods in the past (those that they tell you to feed and no one ever corrects you in the first place; like Science Diet), I just feel I'm paying a little bit too much for a 28 pound bag of the Natural Balance. Or can I get it cheaper from another place, besides PetCo?
> 
> PS..regarding Earthborn, please do NOT, I repeat do NOT think that this is a "holistic" brand. Holisitic is not a term defined by AAFCO. It's just the companies looking to earn an extra buck...or ten.* By the way, where is Earthborn made?*




Earthborn is manufactured by Midwestern Pet Food, Inc (headquartered in Evansville, Indiana) at their Monmouth, Illinois plant. This is the same company that produces Pro Pac. They have not had any kibble recalls.

Unfortunately, most companies (at all price levels) market on their web site and on their bags with words and pictures that have no real bearing on the food. So, always look past the hype. Research the company, take a close look at the ingredients and guaranteed analysis; value for price; and then make a choice to try.

NutriSource, family-owned and manufactured in Minnesota also hasn't had any kibble recalls. It is a good value for some pretty simple and straightforward formulas.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

MyBentley said:


> [/B]
> NutriSource, family-owned and manufactured in Minnesota also hasn't had any kibble recalls. It is a good value for some pretty simple and straightforward formulas.


Taste of the Wild was recalled in my area and I didn't have many choices for grain free to switch to. I went with NutriSource and I could not be happier! Kasey had some smelly gas problems and since she has been on NutriSource (about a month) I have not smelled her once! She has done great on it and it is the same price as TOTW in my area!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have heard good things about Fromm. But I'd be getting two pounds less than what I already do and probably paying about the same price. I know Evangers is good, too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I have heard good things about Fromm. But I'd be getting two pounds less than what I already do and probably paying about the same price. I know Evangers is good, too.


I would rather pay a little more myself if the food works well for my dog and me.

Mine are all doing great on FROMM Chicken a la Veg.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Yes, I realize this but it didn't effect me or my dog at all, not up where I'm from. And I think some have to realize that it's only a VOLUNTARY recall. Yes, a recall is a recall, but it's only voluntary.
> 
> I love Natural Balance and the results my dog has had on it. I've done so many foods in the past (those that they tell you to feed and no one ever corrects you in the first place; like Science Diet), I just feel I'm paying a little bit too much for a 28 pound bag of the Natural Balance. Or can I get it cheaper from another place, besides PetCo?
> 
> PS..regarding Earthborn, please do NOT, I repeat do NOT think that this is a "holistic" brand. Holisitic is not a term defined by AAFCO. It's just the companies looking to earn an extra buck...or ten. By the way, where is Earthborn made?


Earthborn Holistic is just the full name of the food, certainly not a valid classification, and it is made by Midwestern Pet as MyBentley aforexplained. The recall was voluntary but would likely have been ordered otherwise with human illness involved. It's good your dog has not yet been effected, but in light of this manufacturers' poor QC history, the prelimanary inspection report and ever farther reaching nature of this recall, caution is urged (i.e. I was originally told TOTW was in the clear when that turned out not be the case). In terms of food pricing, perhaps some local tractor supply/garden/feed type store, groomer/breeder/vet, non-chain pet store or online retailer with free shipping would have a more economical deal.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

So far, I am still feeding TOTW. Our tractor supply here is really good about recalls and they get the TOTW from the Missouri plant. Anyway, TOTW was not affected, they recalled voluntarily and if I am not mistaken, it was pulled from the SC plant as a precaution. It never tested positive for salmonella. 
I think people start mass hysteria when they hear about a recall and suddenly their animals are sick from TOTW. Never mind, that Fido may have gotten into the garbage or got table scraps that caused the diarrhea, NO must be the TOTW. 
Anyway, that is my opinion. So, still feeding it, my boys do great on it. 
Who says other companies won't have a recall for this or that? To me salmonella is nothing like Melanine or worse. Years ago, most of all major dog food companies had a recall because of the wheat gluten issue from China, that was a real problem or the chicken jerky problem still going on. 
If any of you feed any of the "dentley" products, look at the label, made in China.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Have fed TOTW to both my lab and golden and they have done great on it. About 4 months ago I made the switch to a holistic food that my local pet store carried due to medical issues my lab has had in the past and I couldn't be happier with the new brand. My lab had issues with her bladder and already had one stone that caused lots of problems and the vet put her on Hills Science Diet CD. My labs coat got so dry and dull looking that I couldn't stand it. The second the vet said I could get her off that food I switched to Canine Caviar. They both have done amazing on this food, no recalls that I know of. My only complaint is it is VERY spendy...but so was the vet bill and issues caused by the stone.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

akgolden said:


> Have fed TOTW to both my lab and golden and they have done great on it. About 4 months ago I made the switch to a holistic food that my local pet store carried due to medical issues my lab has had in the past and I couldn't be happier with the new brand. My lab had issues with her bladder and already had one stone that caused lots of problems and the vet put her on Hills Science Diet CD. My labs coat got so dry and dull looking that I couldn't stand it. The second the vet said I could get her off that food I switched to Canine Caviar. They both have done amazing on this food, no recalls that I know of. My only complaint is it is VERY spendy...but so was the vet bill and issues caused by the stone.....


 
We like Canine Caviar in our house too. Even our 16 yo aussie has recently decided that she's only eating that, not her usual. lol And at her age, she can have whatever she wants. I'm going to try their grain free for the goldens soon. I order from mrchewys.com and get free shipping over $49.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Our Vet carries all the science diet products...
On dog food analysis web site, all the science diets products are 1, maybe 2 stars out of 6.. not a great recommendation with TOTW rated at 6 stars. go figure..


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> We like Canine Caviar in our house too. Even our 16 yo aussie has recently decided that she's only eating that, not her usual. lol And at her age, she can have whatever she wants. I'm going to try their grain free for the goldens soon. I order from mrchewys.com and get free shipping over $49.


If they would offer free shipping to Alaska that would be nice but like most I doubt it. Will still check out their site though.


TonyRay said:


> Our Vet carries all the science diet products...
> On dog food analysis web site, all the science diets products are 1, maybe 2 stars out of 6.. not a great recommendation with TOTW rated at 6 stars. go figure..


I am pretty sure science diet is linked to the hip with all vets, that's all I ever see in there which is sad cause in my personal opinion it's complete crap and way over priced.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

_I am pretty sure science diet is linked to the hip with all vets, that's all I ever see in there which is sad cause in my personal opinion it's complete crap and way over priced_


I think your right about that...
even eukanuba[or however it's spelled] is not the same as it was years ago.

I think if u find a food your Goldens like, have firm stools, and no obvious problems then you should stick with it and ignore all the doomdayers..
too much info can make your head spin..
Our TOTW was voluntarily recalled since it was a diamond product..same as foods in the supermarket from time to time. It's gonna happen but not always a valid reason to switch and freak out.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

TonyRay said:


> _I am pretty sure science diet is linked to the hip with all vets, that's all I ever see in there which is sad cause in my personal opinion it's complete crap and way over priced_
> 
> 
> I think your right about that...
> ...


Well said. Mine are doing really well on the Canine Caviar but it's getting flipping expensive. It's gone up more than $10 per bag since I started buying it. Might switch back to TOTW soon since they still did really good on that and is a little cheaper


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

MaddieMagoo said:


> And I think some have to realize that it's only a VOLUNTARY recall. Yes, a recall is a recall, but it's only voluntary.QUOTE]
> All recalls are voluntary pretty much. I think Susan Thixton is an alarmist most of the time but she wrote a great article on voluntary and silent recalls. I think a recall is a recall, too.
> What worries me most about this recall is that it expanded 8 times. You can bet that all the food companies that co-pack with Diamond were alerted the first minute that Diamond knew they had a problem. So why did it take some of the companies so long to pull product? I think they were hedging their bets until there was a confirmed report of an issue. I don't want to gamble with my family’s health. Co-packing is often the issue in recalls. I think companies don't care about the quality if it is their name on the back of the bag in small print. TOTW is taking the hit here. Some don't even understand Diamond's role. True, there is always the potential for recalls but I would like to hedge my bets in another direction. My advice is to look for foods that make their own products.
> 
> BTW - There is a newer third-party organization called the AFIA, Animal Feed Industry Association. Their purpose is to measure animal food safety and the scope is from purchasing ingredients to manufacturing to packaging and shipping. Call the consumer line on your food to see if they have been certified yet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The FDA has no authority to issue recalls on pet foods. Therefore ALL recalls are voluntary. There were people who became ill from handling the affected pet food, and reports of animals ill as well. The FDA report on the SC plant was revolting and shocking. I, personally, could not turn a blind eye to all of that.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

desi.n.nutro said:


> MaddieMagoo said:
> 
> 
> > And I think some have to realize that it's only a VOLUNTARY recall. Yes, a recall is a recall, but it's only voluntary.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> desi.n.nutro said:
> 
> 
> > This advice may not be sufficient though--some companies manufacture their own food, but don't have different production lines and equipment dedicated to just that formula, so they switch lines and may not clean the equipment completely. If you have a dog with a food allergy to beef and you pick up a bag of salmon kibble, you would not suspect that your dog might be accidentally ingesting beef because the equipment wasn't properly sanitized between switching production of a different formulation. Your dog might have a bad reaction and you won't have any indication of the real reason for it. What you need is a company that has a dedicated line/equipment for each product. Not many companies produce this way.
> ...


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Dallas Gold said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, which brings up the question: If Fromm makes their own food instead of sending it to another company to produce, is there a way to find out if it is properly sanitized before and after each product line has gone through, etc.?
> ...


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> This advice may not be sufficient though--some companies manufacture their own food, but don't have different production lines and equipment dedicated to just that formula, so they switch lines and may not clean the equipment completely. If you have a dog with a food allergy to beef and you pick up a bag of salmon kibble, you would not suspect that your dog might be accidentally ingesting beef because the equipment wasn't properly sanitized between switching production of a different formulation. Your dog might have a bad reaction and you won't have any indication of the real reason for it. What you need is a company that has a dedicated line/equipment for each product. Not many companies produce this way.


That is very true. How complicated can it all be? I have heard of one exception though. When a company produces a beef product they are required to do it in dedicated facilities (if in the US) or go through extensive equipment breakdown and cleaning in between. The FDA put forward these requirements over mad cow disease concerns. Beef cross contamination would be the one I would worry about least. Plant sanitation is another AFIA check. 
Back to the complicated comment. I wish it was as simple as being able to trust all the bags on the shelf. I know no pet food company would intentionally harm a pet, of course. All we can do is pick the better and best foods for our family and I think we do that by sharing info like this. So, I must say here....Thanks guys!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

desi.n.nutro said:


> That is very true. How complicated can it all be? I have heard of one exception though. When a company produces a beef product they are required to do it in dedicated facilities (if in the US) or go through extensive equipment breakdown and cleaning in between. The FDA put forward these requirements over mad cow disease concerns. Beef cross contamination would be the one I would worry about least. Plant sanitation is another AFIA check.
> Back to the complicated comment. I wish it was as simple as being able to trust all the bags on the shelf. I know no pet food company would intentionally harm a pet, of course. All we can do is pick the better and best foods for our family and I think we do that by sharing info like this. So, I must say here....Thanks guys!


I just used beef as an off the top of my head example...you could easily substitute lamb, chicken, turkey and see where there could be an issue for a food sensitive dog if they didn't clean one area of the production line sufficiently. This happens with nut processing as well--tiny amounts of peanut products get into almond or other nut products, causing a world of hurt for sensitive individuals. 

As far as the Fromms statement on the website, I think they are a good company, but I don't think you can rely on website advertising alone to insure the food is processed safely and with the utmost sanitation. If you want to know if there are separate dedicated lines for each formulation, I'd probably call customer service and ask. I've been told by Toby's veterinarian that the Hills Prescriptive lines are all separate--not sure about Science Diet lines--what I heard is all hearsay BTW.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Good advise and info everywhere but like I said, it can make your head spin..
on a lighter note,
after reading all these posts, I have realized that we here are more concerned where our pets food comes from,analysing it and all, than where the food we owners eat.
Not knocking anyone cause spouse and I as Golden owners are in the same boat...
Guess it's the golden rule:
"we speak and care for our animals because they can't."
fine by me....they deserve our watchfullness...


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

TonyRay said:


> Our Vet carries all the science diet products...
> On dog food analysis web site, all the science diets products are 1, maybe 2 stars out of 6.. not a great recommendation with TOTW rated at 6 stars. go figure..


Not hard to figure. Those sties have a strong bias against grains. The fewer the grains, the better the ratings. If you are an anti grain person, the ratings may mean something to you. If you are into results, they are meaningless.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

I preach to all my dog owner friends to look at the 1st 3 or 4 ingredients..
they should be pure meat, not meat by-products..
many of the lower rated dog foods start out with meat by-products, corn meal etc as the 1st few ingredients..
ratings or not, it's plain old filler for your dog wrapped up in a colorfull bag.
won't harm them but not very nutritional..


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

TonyRay said:


> I preach to all my dog owner friends to look at the 1st 3 or 4 ingredients..
> they should be pure meat, not meat by-products..
> many of the lower rated dog foods start out with meat by-products, corn meal etc as the 1st few ingredients..
> ratings or not, it's plain old filler for your dog wrapped up in a colorfull bag.
> won't harm them but not very nutritional..


Well that's seems to be the opinion of most rating sites. But most hunters and other sporting dog owners are happy with the results they get with brands like Eukanuba and Pro Plan. 

As to whether corn, meat by products, etc etc are strictly fillers with no nutritional value....... that can be debated until the cows come home. And it already has on this site. But what can't be debated is the fact most people can't afford a kibble where the first 4 ingredients is pure meat. Some can, but most won't/can't pay those prices.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> Well that's seems to be the opinion of most rating sites. But most hunters and other sporting dog owners are happy with the results they get with brands like Eukanuba and Pro Plan.
> 
> As to whether corn, meat by products, etc etc are strictly fillers with no nutritional value....... that can be debated until the cows come home. And it already has on this site. But what can't be debated is the fact most people can't afford a kibble where the first 4 ingredients is pure meat. Some can, but most won't/can't pay those prices.


That's true, but dogs are just like kids...you have to be willing to pay high prices for food, etc. I want to give my dogs the best they can possibly receive. It's the least I can do.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Number of meat sources don't mean all that much. A food could be 90% meat but only have one meat source.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I've also stopped feeding TOTW to my boy since the recent recall even though TX wasn't affected by it but I'm not taking any chance with that. I was previously on Fromm and switched to TOTW just before the recall because I'm relocating and I won't be able to get Fromm. But Lucca just wasn't taking to TOTW. He doesn't seem keen on the food at all and I eventually switched him back to Fromm salmon & veg. 

I personally think Fromm customer service is top notch. Before he was on Fromm 4* line, he was eating the adult food. The other time he had a bad diarrhea and vomiting from it for a few days and I wrote in to Fromm about it thinking it was the food or something in the food he's allergic to. They immediately told me to stop feeding it and they'll send me a coupon immediately to get a new bag and suggested I try the 4* line instead since it's a single protein source. Very pleased with the good service.


----------



## furry and four paws (May 10, 2012)

Is it my imagination or are some people starting to equate high price to better dog food. If something is working for you why stop using it. Nutritionally complete and your dog doing well on it doesn't always have to mean the most expensive or the lastest and most popular. Its not just on this forum but also others (not just Goldens) that we'e become real "dog food Nazi's" over whats the best.
I'd rather ask, are you feeding the proper amount of food so that your dog is not overweight? Is your dog getting an adequate amount of exercise each day? Are you brushing your dog's teeth at least 2-3 times weekly. Is your dog well groomed and are their nails short. Does your dog at least have a CGC? Answers to these questions, IMO, tell me if someone is really taking care of their pet. Just "food" for thought.....


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

furry and four paws said:


> Is it my imagination or are some people starting to equate high price to better dog food. If something is working for you why stop using it. Nutritionally complete and your dog doing well on it doesn't always have to mean the most expensive or the lastest and most popular...


Good point! More expensive doesn't necessarily mean better all the time!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

That I agree. The best food is what works for your dog. Every dog is different.

Back then when we had a jack russell, a yorkie and a silky terrier, we didn't know much about dog food and being students then, we couldn't afford high end food and so fed the dogs pedigree. All were healthy. My yorkie lived to 14 yrs old before he passed away. Never had any illness whatsoever. So really, it doesn't mean expensive food=good food.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

furry and four paws said:


> Is it my imagination or are some people starting to equate high price to better dog food. If something is working for you why stop using it. Nutritionally complete and your dog doing well on it doesn't always have to mean the most expensive or the lastest and most popular. Its not just on this forum but also others (not just Goldens) that we'e become real "dog food Nazi's" over whats the best.
> I'd rather ask, are you feeding the proper amount of food so that your dog is not overweight? Is your dog getting an adequate amount of exercise each day? Are you brushing your dog's teeth at least 2-3 times weekly. Is your dog well groomed and are their nails short. Does your dog at least have a CGC? Answers to these questions, IMO, tell me if someone is really taking care of their pet. Just "food" for thought.....


You have some VERY valid points. But, not everyone knows about the CGC test, because they don't take their dog to puppy classes. Some people underestimate the value of puppy socialization classes. Which leads to problems in the future. 

If only we could all live in a world when everyone understood how important it is!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I was also a TOTW user and for the same reasons will not feed that food. If your manufacturing practices are that bad then I just can't trust you. I now feed Acana and The Honest Kitchen.


----------

